# Trouble Recording In-game sound and microphone with Fraps/Vista64



## Cptkyle789 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi, me again.
I installed *Vista 64 Ultimate* not too long ago and now I have a problem with sound.

I use Fraps to record and make game reviews, and now I can't record input and output at the sametime.

Meaning, I can't record in-game sound and my microphone. I'm not sure what to do. I'm telling Fraps to record sound, and to use the Windows Input. I tried using the Detect best sound input feature, but it then it only records the sound, but not microphone. So only using Windows Input will it record my mic, but no ingame sound.

Help would be greatly appreciated.

Also: I am using on-board sound with a Realtek HD Audio driver. (Completely up to date)


----------

